

Hails Web Platform Framework for Untrusted Plugins - SkyMarshal
http://hails.scs.stanford.edu/?v=2
A web framework for building web platforms instead of websites&#x2F;apps, where a web platform provides a plugin architecture for integrating untrusted and mutually untrusting 3rd party apps&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;etc (like Facebook &amp; Twitter plugins, etc.)<p>See GitStar [1] for a simple implementation - a code repository like GitHub except where all functionality is implemented by untrusted 3rd party plugins.<p>Code at github [2] and hackage [3].<p>[1]:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitstar.com&#x2F;<p>[2]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;scslab&#x2F;hails<p>[3]:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackage.haskell.org&#x2F;package&#x2F;hails
======
SkyMarshal
A web framework for building web platforms instead of websites/apps, where a
web platform provides a plugin architecture for integrating untrusted and
mutually untrusting 3rd party apps/plugins/etc (like Facebook & Twitter
plugins, etc.)

See GitStar [1] for a simple implementation - a code repository like GitHub
except where all functionality is implemented by untrusted 3rd party plugins.

Code at github [2] and hackage [3].

[1]:[http://gitstar.com/](http://gitstar.com/)

[2]:[https://github.com/scslab/hails](https://github.com/scslab/hails)

[3]:[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/hails](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/hails)

